# What the hell is this?



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

Hi all, I have just been to my grans to do some gardening for her and I found this buried about 1cm under the surface of the soil next to the roots of a plant. I thought it was just a chrysalis of some description, but when I poked it it started moving around like a giant maggot!!
Anybody got any idea what it is? Even if its just a vague guess?
It's about 2cm long and pretty fat. The pointy end moves around when it is touched.
I'm gonna keep it in some soil in a jar and see what it turns in to.


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

Moth pupae


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

Moth pupae


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

I was going to say moth _chrysalis _:whistling2:

:lol2:


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

AshMashMash said:


> I was going to say moth _chrysalis _:whistling2:
> 
> :lol2:


OOOOOOOOOOOOOOH look who's scientific :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

AshMashMash said:


> I was going to say moth _chrysalis _:whistling2:
> 
> :lol2:




*Pupa*
_Plural_ *pupae* (py







'pē) 
An insect in the nonfeeding stage of development between the larva and adult, during which it typically undergoes a complete transformation within a protective cocoon or hardened case. Only certain kinds of insects, such as *moths*, butterflies, ants, and beetles, develop as larvae and pupae.


:whistling2:


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

The T Lord said:


> Moth pupae



:gasp: cheat!


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

wow...any chance u can burrie it with soil in a tub and hatch it in doors..u can take some pics while its hatching then looks a big one to..you lucky git :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

macro junkie said:


> wow...any chance u can burrie it with soil in a tub and hatch it in doors..u can take some pics while its hatching then looks a big one to..you lucky git :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I got one as a caterpillar last year and tried to do that but it died 
I think I didn't keep it damp enough, also it became a pupa much earlier than it should have because I brought it indoors. 
I found another one as a caterpillar at the top of the curtains a few months ago but after the first one dying I just released it


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

Cool!! I hoped it would be something cool like a moth, thought it was gonna be something boring. lol. Wonder what species it is!



macro junkie said:


> wow...any chance u can burrie it with soil in a tub and hatch it in doors..u can take some pics while its hatching then looks a big one to..you lucky git :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I've done exactly that! lol. Gonna keep it in the garage so it stays nice and cool! It is absolutely massive, it's quite freaky when it moves. I'll make sure to spray it lightly to keep it moist.

As it is still moving does that mean it has quite a while before it hatches?


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

Looks like a hawk moth pupae...dunno which one tho


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

I'd put a stick in the container for it to climb up when it emerges. I had an elephant hawkmoth pupa once that overwintered in the shed in a box of soil, but one day when I checked it had hatched in the night, and because it had nothing to climb up, its wings dried all crooked so it couldn't fly


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

iiisecondcreep said:


> *Pupa*
> _Plural_ *pupae* (py
> 
> 
> ...


Dictionaries needn't be the best source of scientific accuracy. I could be wrong, but I do believe moth pupae to be correctly termed as a chrysalis.


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

ph0bia said:


> Dictionaries needn't be the best source of scientific accuracy. I could be wrong, but I do believe moth pupae to be correctly termed as a chrysalis.


At what point did I say that dictionaries were the best source of scientific accuracy?


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> I'd put a stick in the container for it to climb up when it emerges. I had an elephant hawkmoth pupa once that overwintered in the shed in a box of soil, but one day when I checked it had hatched in the night, and because it had nothing to climb up, its wings dried all crooked so it couldn't fly


Ooooh, I hadn't thought of that. I'll do that aswell then.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

ph0bia said:


> Dictionaries needn't be the best source of scientific accuracy. I could be wrong, but I do believe moth pupae to be correctly termed as a chrysalis.


Let me guess because u know everything there is to know so dictionaries MUST be wrong.


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

iiisecondcreep said:


> *Pupa*
> _Plural_ *pupae* (py
> 
> 
> ...





iiisecondcreep said:


> At what point did I say that dictionaries were the best source of scientific accuracy?



:lol2::lol2:

I dont even know the answer, I was only being silly for the sake of it. I dont know the difference between pupa and chysalis, and which is which, or even if they are different... :blush:


----------



## ilovecornsnakes (Apr 4, 2008)

iiisecondcreep said:


> I got one as a caterpillar last year and tried to do that but it died
> I think I didn't keep it damp enough, also it became a pupa much earlier than it should have because I brought it indoors.
> I found another one as a caterpillar at the top of the curtains a few months ago but after the first one dying I just released it


if its wriggling now its going to hatch some time soon and you could keep it indoors to watch - i've got 9 cabbage white butterfly chrystalises i'm watching hatch (catterpillars wre attacking our nasturtiums last summer).


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

Cool, I didn't know if the wriggling meant it had recently changed or if it was near to hatching. I'll keep an eye on it!

Does anybody know any good websites for identifying UK caterpillars?
My girlfriend and I just went for a walk and we kept getting cobwebs stuck to us, it was only after it happened a few times that we noticed there were hundreds of caterpillars hanging from the trees by their silk! We got absolutely covered in them. Tiny little green ones.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Identifying caterpillars. What sort of caterpillar is this?


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> Identifying caterpillars. What sort of caterpillar is this?


I found that website when we got home and it has loads of photos of caterpillars but it doesn't say what species they are! Unless I am missing something?


----------



## tescos (Mar 9, 2009)

duuhhhh nice pics!:crazy:

Cheers 
Chris


----------



## Angelonia_Anne (Jun 5, 2009)

*This is a moth larvae*

This is the Pupae of some type of Moth. See this website for more info: www.bugguide.net


----------



## Slinkies mum (Jul 15, 2008)

Well def looks like a cocoon/chrysalis/pupae (just edging my bets) of a moth/butterfly. I'm prob thick but I didn't know they hatched underground so must assume that they dig under when ready to cocoon/chrysalise/pupate.
Where are you keeping the jar...inside or out. I only ask as it would probably be best for it to stay in the same ambiant conditions as you found it.


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

Slinkies mum said:


> Well def looks like a cocoon/chrysalis/pupae (just edging my bets) of a moth/butterfly. I'm prob thick but I didn't know they hatched underground so must assume that they dig under when ready to cocoon/chrysalise/pupate.
> Where are you keeping the jar...inside or out. I only ask as it would probably be best for it to stay in the same ambiant conditions as you found it.


It's in a jar in my garage. It's the same soil that it was in and there is a stick for it to climb onto when it hatches. I've also been making sure the soil doesn't dry out. Still no sign of anything coming out though. How long does it normally take? 
I had some small tortoiseshell caterpillars and they turned to butterflies within weeks!


----------



## arthur cooke (Jan 22, 2008)

I think it may be a garden pest, sorry can't remember it's name.
cheers arthur.


----------



## arthur cooke (Jan 22, 2008)

How about this.

Insect and Spider Identification: Big Chrysalis

cheers arthur


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

arthur cooke said:


> How about this.
> 
> Insect and Spider Identification: Big Chrysalis
> 
> cheers arthur


Cool, that looks just like it! cheers for that! It seems to be taking ages to hatch out!


----------



## Slinkies mum (Jul 15, 2008)

arthur cooke said:


> I think it may be a garden pest, sorry can't remember it's name.
> cheers arthur.


 
Well I did wonder. Can't remember the name but there is a common large garden grub that munches on roots. It's creamy coloured and very big.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Ozgi said:


> Cool, that looks just like it! cheers for that! It seems to be taking ages to hatch out!


That's an American site, and it's not a cabbage white pupa. A lot of moth pupae look like your one, you'll just have to wait and see!


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

It'll be undergoing winter dormancy... may be hatching out soon. A lot of moths fly in may-june time so we'll see.


----------



## ginna (Jun 2, 2009)

i keep lots of large silk moths and the cocoons/ pupae or chrysalis take bloody ages to hatch:2thumb:


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

*Drum roll please*...............

And here it is!!!!!


Does anybody know which species it is?

Was so tempted to just feed it to one of my mantids but I let it go in the garden (it's fair game if it flies back in tonight though, lol).


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Oh cool! Congrats Ozgi...

To get a good ID I think we'd need a shot with the underwings showing.


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

Hedgewitch said:


> Oh cool! Congrats Ozgi...
> 
> To get a good ID I think we'd need a shot with the underwings showing.


Cheers dude. 

Doh! I only got a couple of pics like that before letting it go. It went straight onto a tomato plant I had just watered and had a massive drink!


----------



## Slinkies mum (Jul 15, 2008)

ask Mooks he'll know.


----------

